

Ask HN: Who do you trust with your personal email?  - nwh

I don't trust Google with my email anymore, and the setup for dovecot doesn't leave me particularly confident in self hosting it.<p>What company do you trust to do your personal email?
======
chuhnk
Why don't you trust Google?

Lots of people recommend rackspace or fastmail for email. I still use Gmail
but have plans to build something on top of dropbox when I get some spare
time.

